# Confusion in the section of Family members while filling form 80 for subclass 485 vis



## Divya Dobariya (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello guys,

I have a question at the time of filling form 80 for subclass 485 (Temporary Graduate visa).

My self Divya, living in Australia. My husband has recently completed masters of professional accounting. Now we are going to apply for subclass 485 visa but in the family section what should I need to write, I have no idea. Could you please help and guide me. There are mainly three categories are under:

1. Accompanying members of your family unit
2. Non-accompanying members of your family unit
3. Other family members

I and my husband both are in Australia.
My husband's brother and his family are in Australia and they are citizens of Australia.
My husband's mother is also in Australia but on a visitor visa.
My husband's father is in India.

Could you please help under which category should I need to feed these above details? I have no idea.

thanks
Divya


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

The definition regarding Member of Family Unit is here:
https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx

Basically, only one's spouse and children are included. 

So,

1 - If your husband is accompanying you, here.

2 - If your husband is not accompanying you, here.

3 - Presumably everyone else here.

I mentioned my parents and sibling in the relevant questions in Form 80 Part Q of course. If you have other family members as defined by Form 80 Part Q - Question 46 who are travelling with you, include them too.


----------



## Divya Dobariya (Mar 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The definition regarding Member of Family Unit is here:
> https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx
> 
> Basically, only one's spouse and children are included.
> ...


Hello,

My details will comes under which category?
Under which category the detail will come of my family members?

thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Divya Dobariya said:


> Hello,
> 
> My details will comes under which category?
> Under which category the detail will come of my family members?
> ...


I'm sorry I don't understand your question. 

Was there a specific question in Form 80 you needed help with? 

Otherwise see my post above.


----------



## Divya Dobariya (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello,

From the link provided by you, I am not getting an idea where can I write my family members name under which category?

1. Accompanying members of your family unit
2. Non-accompanying members of your family unit
3. Other family members

thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Divya Dobariya said:


> Hello,
> 
> From the link provided by you, I am not getting an idea where can I write my family members name under which category?
> 
> ...


Let me copy and paste it from the link in case you didn't read it  

Definition of Members of your family unit:
"_A person will be a MoFU of another person (the family head) if the person:

is a spouse or de facto partner of the family head
or
is a child or step child of the family head or of a spouse or de facto partner of the family head (other than a child or step child who is engaged to be married or has a spouse or de facto partner) and:
has not turned 18
or
has turned 18, but has not turned 23, and is dependent on the family head or on the spouse or de facto partner of the family head
or
has turned 23 and is under paragraph 1.05A(1)(b) dependent on the family head or on the spouse or de facto partner of the family head

is a dependent child of a person who meets the conditions in paragraph 2._

So from the link, we can ascertain that only your husband, and any children you might have, are a member of your family unit. Whether they are accompanying you or are non-migrating members of your family unit would depend on your personal circumstances regarding the visa application in question. 

Therefore, from the link, we can ascertain that the below are not members of your family unit:

"_My husband's brother and his family are in Australia and they are citizens of Australia.
My husband's mother is also in Australia but on a visitor visa.
My husband's father is in India._"

However Form 80 asks for details regarding members of your family unit and details for other family members if relevant.

So:

Form 80 Question 42 - Your husband would be listed here.

Form 80 Question 43 - Your children, if any, would be listed here.

Form 80 Question 44 - Your parents, if you know their info, would be listed here.

Form 80 Question 45 - Your siblings, if any, would be listed here. 

Form 80 Question 46 - Other family members, as defined by the form (i.e. nieces, nephews, cousins, in-laws, grandparents etc.) *who are travelling with you*, would be listed here.

edit:

Your husband would do the same for his Form 80 Part Q for his own Form 80, if he is filling one in.


----------



## Divya Dobariya (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello, 

Actually, I am getting struggle to fill this form online on the immigration site. I want to send a screenshot but can't paste here, so just copied directly from immi site.
See the below details:

Family members
Provide details of ALL your family. Include family members who are not accompanying you to Australia as well as deceased family members. Where appropriate, you are required to provide details of the following family members:

Your parents
All your brothers and sisters (including full, half, step and adopted brothers and sisters)
All your children (including children from previous marriages/relationships)
All other members of your family unit. Information about which family members are considered to be a 'member of your family unit' for travel or migration purposes is available by referring to form 1496i Including family members in your application. Form 1496i is available from the department's website https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/allforms or offices of the department.

Accompanying members of your family unit
Family name Given names Date of birth Action Help 
Help

Non-accompanying members of your family unit
Family name Given names Date of birth Action Help 
Help

Other family members
Family name Given names Date of birth Action Help

Under which category above 3, I can put the details of my family members.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Divya Dobariya said:


> Hello,
> 
> Actually, I am getting struggle to fill this form online on the immigration site. I want to send a screenshot but can't paste here, so just copied directly from immi site.
> See the below details:
> ...


Mate you have got to read my posts! Haha. 

Your initial question was regarding Form 80, but based on what you pasted, all the info is there on the form itself :

Accompanying members of your family unit - your husband, if he will be also on the application (because Member of Family Unit: spouse or children - see link I shared above regarding the definition of member of family unit)

Non-accompanying members of your family unit - your husband, if he will not be on the application (because Member of Family Unit: spouse or children - see link I shared above regarding the definition of member of family unit).

Other family members - your parents, all your brothers and sisters (including full, half, step and adopted brothers and sisters) - because that is what is listed on the form, based on what you pasted.


----------



## Divya Dobariya (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello,

Thanks a lot for sending information quickly and precisely. Again Thank you so much.

cheers,
Divya


----------



## A.B (Dec 6, 2020)

Hi,

I am filling in the Visa Application form for the 485 visa, it asks to select yes or no for the question 'Non-accompanying members of the family unit'. To be exact the question is "Does the applicant have any members of their family unit that will not be included in this application? "

Please explain what information does this question exactly asks for?

Thanks! 

Please someone guide me about this.


----------

